# Big Bang Theory moving from Monday.



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The Big Bang Theory has been doing very well on Monday nights so you would think CBS would leave well enough alone. Instead, when the new season begins in September, Big Bang Theory will be moved to Thursday night at 8pm eastern time. At least there won't be any conflicts for me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## cogx (Sep 23, 2006)

jamesbobo said:


> The Big Bang Theory has been doing very well on Monday nights so you would think CBS would leave well alone. Instead, when the new season begins in September, Big Bang Theory will be moved to Thursday night at 8pm eastern time. At least there won't be any conflicts for me. Your mileage may vary.


I for one am not at all pleased. I looked forward to it on Monday evenings. I have zero desire to watch Mike and Molly, so CBS gained nothing from me there.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

For me, there would be, or maybe.

This Old House and Community are on then. 
FlashFoward was, but I don't know what ABC has then.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Fine with me; I'm tired of the networks putting all their good shows on Monday.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The show on ABC is called "My Generation" and it is a drama based on what happened to a bunch of high school students 10 years after they graduated. Hmm, Community and Big Big Bang Theory sound like what I will be watching.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> The Big Bang Theory has been doing very well on Monday nights so you would think CBS would leave well enough alone. Instead, when the new season begins in September, Big Bang Theory will be moved to Thursday night at 8pm eastern time. At least there won't be any conflicts for me. Your mileage may vary.


It's not about leaving well enough alone. Big Bang was on Mondays to take advantage of the lead-in from Two and a Half Men. But the ratings for BBT have grown so much that they're now bigger than 2.5 Men. Running the two most highly-rated comedies on TV back to back in the same one-hour timeslot is a horrible business decision, when they could split up the two shows and use them both to build up new shows. Moving 2.5 Men wasn't really an option, since it's been a staple in that timeslot for several years and likely will be ending soon. If BBT becomes a hit on Thursday, it can anchor a new comedy block for CBS on Thursdays for a long time to come.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> The show on ABC is called "My Generation" and it is a drama based on what happened to a bunch of high school students 10 years after they graduated.


Wasn't there another show just like this within the past few years? (or maybe decade)

I vaguely remember something VERY much hyped, perhaps on Fox, and it flopped badly.. I seem to even vaguely remember liking it, so it's a shame I can't even remember what it's called.

Yes, this is WAY vague..


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Wasn't there another show just like this within the past few years?


Maybe you're thinking of _The Class_, a CBS sitcom (September 18, 2006 .. March 5, 2007). The series revolved around a core group of eight 28-year-olds who were all in the same third-grade class 20 years ago. Despite early enthusiasm for the show, 19 episodes, and satisfactory Nielsen ratings, CBS announced on May 15, 2007 that _The Class_ would not be renewed for a second season.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Class_(TV_series)

An obvious difference is that, while _The Class_ referred to a 3rd-grade class, _My Generation_ is about 28-year-olds who were (presumably) in the same high-school class. I liked _The Class_ and was sorry to see it go.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Doesn't matter to me. I watch it whenever it comes up next on TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not about leaving well enough alone. Big Bang was on Mondays to take advantage of the lead-in from Two and a Half Men. But the ratings for BBT have grown so much that they're now bigger than 2.5 Men. Running the two most highly-rated comedies on TV back to back in the same one-hour timeslot is a horrible business decision, when they could split up the two shows and use them both to build up new shows. Moving 2.5 Men wasn't really an option, since it's been a staple in that timeslot for several years and likely will be ending soon. If BBT becomes a hit on Thursday, it can anchor a new comedy block for CBS on Thursdays for a long time to come.


Yeah, but you do that even better by putting them in a two hour block with a different partner show for the other half hour for each. That is how CBS built their Monday block and how NBC has owned Thursdays for decades.

History has shown that when a show is moved far away from its home, it doesn't do well.

And, with 2.5 Men ending soon, BBT could keep Mondays healthy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

moving a good show away from MNF should help boost its ratings, I would think...I don't care when a show airs anyway, as others have pointed out...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I couldn't have told you what day Big Bang Theory was on if you'd asked me. Of course when it was airing weekly, I probably could. I don't think it's really going to matter that much to most TiVo users. At least not to most TiVo users who have at least two dual-tuner units.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cogx said:


> I for one am not at all pleased. I looked forward to it on Monday evenings....


Just watch your recording on Mondays.....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah, but you do that even better by putting them in a two hour block with a different partner show for the other half hour for each. That is how CBS built their Monday block and how NBC has owned Thursdays for decades.
> 
> History has shown that when a show is moved far away from its home, it doesn't do well.
> 
> And, with 2.5 Men ending soon, BBT could keep Mondays healthy.


Of course that's the ideal. But CBS already has two very healthy hours of comedy on Mondays and they want to establish another comedy block on a different night. Of all their available comedies, BBT is the one best suited to being moved and still drawing a solid audience in the new slot.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I couldn't have told you what day Big Bang Theory was on if you'd asked me. Of course when it was airing weekly, I probably could. I don't think it's really going to matter that much to most TiVo users. At least not to most TiVo users who have at least two dual-tuner units.


Two tuners wasn't enough for Mondays in my house last season, so I'm hoping it'll be enough this season.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have had it happen where three tuners weren't enough.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> Two tuners wasn't enough for Mondays in my house last season, so I'm hoping it'll be enough this season.


That's why Doug said "at least *two* dual-tuner units."

Mondays were pretty crowded for me last year, as well. I only had two tuners and had to download some stuff. I have three tuners for this season, so I'm hoping that turns out to be enough.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Syzygy said:


> Maybe you're thinking of _The Class_,


Nope. "Reunion" on Fox comes closest, but maybe there wasn't actually a show I was thinking of.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> I have had it happen where three tuners weren't enough.


Good thing there are only four "major" networks that show a program only once a week. Almost all the cable-only networks air their hit shows multiple times per week.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

mattack said:


> Nope. "Reunion" on Fox comes closest, but maybe there wasn't actually a show I was thinking of.


Yeah, I remember Reunion, and I suspected it might have been what you were thinking of. Definitely a flawed show, but it was, shall we say, a bit of a kick in the teeth to cancel it at midseason and not even provide like a 2-hour "ending" to give some semblance of a wrap-up. (The premise, for others, was that a group of high school classmates were celebrating their 20 year reunion. There was a murder while they were all in high school, and each episode dealt with one year in the intervening twenty, slowly releasing details which would ultimately show who committed the murder, etc.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FrodoB said:


> Yeah, I remember Reunion, and I suspected it might have been what you were thinking of. Definitely a flawed show, but it was, shall we say, a bit of a kick in the teeth to cancel it at midseason and not even provide like a 2-hour "ending" to give some semblance of a wrap-up. (The premise, for others, was that a group of high school classmates were celebrating their 20 year reunion. There was a murder while they were all in high school, and each episode dealt with one year in the intervening twenty, slowly releasing details which would ultimately show who committed the murder, etc.)


I thought the creators did reveal the answer to the mystery.


----------



## lila12 (Aug 18, 2010)

wow - thanks for the heads up. Surprised they moved it.


----------

